# Roccat Kave micro zu leise..



## mistamagma (8. Juni 2010)

Hey Leute, 
seit langem das Roccat kave, und auch schon lange ein kaputtes mic, habe nun von roccat ein Neues micro zugeschikt bekommen und gemerkt das es garnicht kaputt, aber der treiber nur falsch war.

Jedoch is das mic sehr sehr leise, könnt ihr mir vllt helfen ?

os win7 professionel 64-bit
soundtreiber Via Adeck
chipsatz 870g,(kann man da nen realtek drauffschmeiseen?)



Danke schonmal,

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juni 2010)

Geht es um das Aufnehmen und Teamspeak, oder darum, dass Du Dich selber hören willst? 

Du musst in jedem Fall mal ins Reglermenü rechts unten bei Windows, der Lautsprecher. Da haste dann die Regler für das, was DU hören kannst. Taucht das Mic da auf? Ggf. muss beim mic noch der micboost / +20dB aktiviert werden. Und für Teamspeak oder so muss Du dann die Ansicht für AUFNAHME suchen und dort das mic aktivieren. Bei Wiedergabe kann es ruhig stumm sein.


----------



## mistamagma (8. Juni 2010)

ja es geht dadrum, das ich bei ts3, skype, xfire, halt überall viel zu leise bin

bei dem soundmixer taucht das mic net auf ??


----------



## querinkin (8. Juni 2010)

Hast du die Mikrofonverstärkung unter Systemsteuerung>Sound>Aufnahme>Mikrofon>Eigenschaften>Benutzerdefiniert 
eingeschaltet?


----------



## mistamagma (8. Juni 2010)

mhh ja jetzt schon, jetz  muss ich mir aber von kollegen anhören es würde ein geräusch sein, wie ein panzer oder Wasserfall ?!..


----------



## querinkin (8. Juni 2010)

In den Mikrofon Eigenschaften>Pegel kannst du die Lautstärke einstellen. Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.


----------



## iTzDuranceX (19. Januar 2014)

Versuch die Treibersoftware unter "Systemsteuerung>Sound>Aufnahme>Mikrofon>Eigenschaften>Treiber>Treiber aktualisieren" zu aktualisieren. Ich hatte das selbe Problem bei mir hats geholfen.
Lg


----------



## CSOger (19. Januar 2014)

Wenn sein Headset nicht schon auseinander gefallen ist.
Der Thread ist von 2010 !!!


----------

